# Engine Swap



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey all in the b13 chasis. My question is the following: I had a b14 but someone hit me, yada yada; make a story short and now my car is totaled. I figured finding a b13 shell would be easier and cheaper. Well, my uncle got his b13 for $350 with a motor and running. Would my 96 ga16de motor swap in directly into a b13 ? bolts right in place with the b13 mounts ? xcetera ? Does everyhting line up properly ? Just something I thought off and could probably save me a few hundred bucks. Thanks all and Good luck.

Good Day,
Rafael Hernandez


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44696

If you would have *SEARCHED*, you wouldn't have had the need to make a thread.


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Harris said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44696
> 
> If you would have *SEARCHED*, you wouldn't have had the need to make a thread.



TY, couldn't I was at work.

Good Day,
Rafael Hernandez


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Its cool. Just remember to search my man.


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

spend a couple hundred more dollars and put a jdm sr20de complete swap and sell all your 1.6 parts will cover most of it.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

it should bolt right in its spot...the SR20 swap would be pretty costly..not a few hundred bucks


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> it should bolt right in its spot...the SR20 swap would be pretty costly..not a few hundred bucks


I HIGHLY agree...this shit is like 1k+ to do not a few hundred...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

zmegone said:


> spend a couple hundred more dollars and put a jdm sr20de complete swap and sell all your 1.6 parts will cover most of it.


The guy HAS the enigine and the chassis, He just wants to know if they're compatible.

People are pretty good at spending other people's money around here.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> People are pretty good at spending other people's money around here.


And I'm beginning to get frustrated about it because people who have no idea about the swap keep saying its cheap, when in fact it isn't. Every time you see something big regarding the Sentra, there will be a huge tide of misinformation following it. I really wish there was a way to control this misinformation, because people start to take that as fact and preach it like they've done the work themselves. Many times they talk out of there asses (sorry, didn't have a better word for it), and when you tell them they're wrong, a big fight starts and the thread becomes worthless.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Harris, you're right. I see it alot over here, unfortunately.


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

well its my opinion and to me maybe not to you it would be in my best intrest and budget and yes maybe i didnt answer his question but i just threw a thought out there and no i dont know everything but i have done the swap if you have someone who knows what they are doing than you save alot of money sorry but its my opinion.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

This wasn't necessarily pointed at you. All I am trying to say is that I have a problem with claims made by some members here that they know what they're talking about when in fact they aren't, and it gets frustrating because it misleads people into thinking something that may not be true. Take my statement for a grain of salt if you have to, but someone had to point this out some time or the other.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

As this thread has just become worthless. Poor guy, hope he got the info he requested.


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

well im just tired of coming on here and people downgrading people when they give advice like i said i dont know everything but i have pretty good common sense about this cause ive done it before if im wrong please correct me not blow up on someone trying to do some help all i see is negativity when someone gives a wrong answer so i am sorry if i gave a wrong answer and 95Sentra good luck man. :givebeer:


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

I know what you mean. i see it all the time, dare you give some wrong info on something. Instead of someone correcting you, they are ready to blow you away.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I see no point for this to continue.

Here's a suggestion for those who don't like getting flamed:
Make sure what you are presenting as fact is actually true and you can back it up. If not, don't post in the first place. Second hand information and ricer knowledge do not count as fact.


----------

